# asking for help re: dog



## shelleybell (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a 2 yr. old lab and I'm having trouble getting him to fetch a duck unless he feels like it. He usually will fetch if it's thrown from my hand ( a dead duck). He has fetched from the boat when I bring the boat to the duck. He did start to fetch a duck, he had his mouth around it, but it moved and he was all set with it after that. He seems to know what I want because he'll start to go towards the duck but wont follow through. He is very smart and eager to fetch. He will fetch anything I throw from my hand. Any suggestions?? Thanks


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Either your dog doesn't contain the desired prey drive of a hunting dog, or the dog is very inexperienced with fresh game. I would also recommend using a quality training program that identifies the correct method to force fetch the dog so fetching something becomes a command instead of on their terms. Many posts recently about this situation but I'd highly recommend either a good training program or working with a local professional or experienced dog trainer.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Again the usual question, has you dog been Force Fetched/Collar Conditioned?

If not, for him retrieving is a game to be played when, where, and how long he feels like it, not a task to be completed upon command as quickly & efficiently as possible. Without FF/CC you have no tool and training in place to correct this...


----------

